# The newest 24V,36V 10Ah LiFePO4 in black case-This October will come out



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks good, Keep us up to date on availibility. My wife wants me to convert her bike to electric. The hill are just getting to much for her so a 500w 36v hub will soon be in the works


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

skyenergysteven said:


> How about this?
> 
> I think it has very good look (face)
> 
> ...



can you post the specs over here:
http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13580


----------



## skyenergysteven (Jun 18, 2009)

I will post the spec information when I get it ASAP. Thank you!


----------



## czwbattery (Oct 13, 2009)

Steven, 

Great, And any packs can be made.

EV packs have some technical problems?

www.czwbattery.com


----------



## skyenergysteven (Jun 18, 2009)

czwbattery said:


> Steven,
> 
> Great, And any packs can be made.
> 
> ...


It is just for Electric Bicycle. If you want Electric Vehicle Battery, I can provide.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

It was mentioned this product would be available in October, it's now November.... any news?


----------



## skyenergysteven (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry Lottos, Im very busy these days and I really have the parameters. I will post it now.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you provide pricing/costs?


----------



## skyenergysteven (Jun 18, 2009)

lottos said:


> Do you provide pricing/costs?


Hello, I really hope you can send email to me to discuss this issue. And I can also provide more information to you for your refernece.
Thank you very much. 
My mailbox is [email protected]


----------

